# ARE HEATED ROLLERS GOOD FOR BLACK HAIR



## taytay86 (Feb 2, 2008)

My hair dresser said they leave black hair frizzy...is this true for any of you?

Do heated rollers work best on wet or dry hair? If you use it on wet/damp hair will it come out smooth?

How long do you keep them in?

Thanks!


----------



## ajargon02 (Feb 2, 2008)

taytay86 said:


> My hair dresser said they leave black hair frizzy...is this true for any of you?
> 
> Do heated rollers work best on wet or dry hair? If you use it on wet/damp hair will it come out smooth?
> 
> ...


 
I have used hot rollers for years off and on. They work on naturals, braids, relaxed and weaves (human and non-human hair) everyone can use them. There's lots of brands and sizes that you can use too. Only use them on dry hair.If you apply any direct heat (curling iron, hot rollers ect) not only can you burn your hair off but you can cause dmg to the cortex via bubbling or "cooking" the heart of the hair strand which will prevent your hair from curling ect. I keep them in till they cool. For example, If I am gonna curl my twists with hot rollers, I put them in before the shower. I put my shower cap on, shower dress, makeup then I take them out. I find that I get the best results when the curlers are warm(not super hot) and let them stay in till they get cool/cold. The curl falls really naturally with no "hump" that my magnetic rollers leave from overnights. Plus it's fast if I am in a hurry and have to have a "special" style. I like them and they work for me! 

ETA:BTW I have no clue if their "good" for black hair. To me anything in moderation when you are properly doing it is ok. But as for if they are good in general who knows. For me it would depend on whether you are using them correcty, how often, does your hair already have dmg, how much dmg, ect. I think it's a personal opinion thing ya know?


----------



## taytay86 (Feb 2, 2008)

ajargon02 said:


> I have used hot rollers for years off and on. They work on naturals, braids, relaxed and weaves (human and non-human hair) everyone can use them. There's lots of brands and sizes that you can use too. Only use them on dry hair.If you apply any direct heat (curling iron, hot rollers ect) not only can you burn your hair off but you can cause dmg to the cortex via bubbling or "cooking" the heart of the hair strand which will prevent your hair from curling ect. I keep them in till they cool. For example, If I am gonna curl my twists with hot rollers, I put them in before the shower. I put my shower cap on, shower dress, makeup then I take them out. I find that I get the best results when the curlers are warm(not super hot) and let them stay in till they get cool/cold. The curl falls really naturally with no "hump" that my magnetic rollers leave from overnights. Plus it's fast if I am in a hurry and have to have a "special" style. I like them and they work for me!
> 
> ETA:BTW I have no clue if their "good" for black hair. To me anything in moderation when you are properly doing it is ok. But as for if they are good in general who knows. For me it would depend on whether you are using them correcty, how often, does your hair already have dmg, how much dmg, ect. I think it's a personal opinion thing ya know?


 

Cool - what brand to you use?


----------



## Isis (Feb 2, 2008)

taytay86 said:


> My hair dresser said they leave black hair frizzy...is this true for any of you?
> 
> Do heated rollers work best on wet or dry hair? If you use it on wet/damp hair will it come out smooth?
> 
> ...


I haven't used heated rollers, just curling irons  (not good!) in the past.  I prefer Caruso rollers which uses steam instead of heat to quickly set the hair (dry hair) with beautiful curls.  Some of the ladies may call this heat but actually no heat is touching the hair, just moisture.


----------



## ajargon02 (Feb 2, 2008)

taytay86 said:


> Cool - what brand to you use?


I have several sets.One with all different sizes, once with very small rollers, one with all large rollers. I like the kinds that don't have that "velvet" stuff on them.  
I have the following sets:





I can't find any pics of the small rollers that I have so I'll have to keep looking. I like the conair mainly. it's cheap and I can get it at wal-mart. they come with "pins" which can be a pain, but I do have a revlon set that looks like this:

 It's actually quite comfy, and they stay in while you dress.


----------



## cubanit (Feb 2, 2008)

Caruso's are real good. I love em. No damage.


----------



## glamazon386 (Feb 2, 2008)

I think they only work on dry hair. I have some Revlon ones that I use for weaves (to straighten curly weave) but when I tried to use them on my own hair when I was relaxed they were too heavy (wouldnt stay in my hair) and too hot. I thought I was gonna burn my scalp.  I have some Conair ones that didn't work as well for my weave but they probably would work for my hair. I never tried them. You might want to try carusos.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful (Feb 2, 2008)

I used to use heated rollers and I would come out with a nice, smooth set. I would use them every morning and didn't find them to be damaging my hair.


----------



## taytay86 (Feb 2, 2008)

Isis said:


> I haven't used heated rollers, just curling irons (not good!) in the past. I prefer Caruso rollers which uses steam instead of heat to quickly set the hair (dry hair) with beautiful curls. Some of the ladies may call this heat but actually no heat is touching the hair, just moisture.


 
Hi Isis,

I googled the Caruso rollers and they look like the "foam rollers" so I was turned off. What's the texture of your rollers, and is the steam time released?


----------



## taytay86 (Feb 2, 2008)

ajargon02 said:


> I have several sets.One with all different sizes, once with very small rollers, one with all large rollers. I like the kinds that don't have that "velvet" stuff on them.
> I have the following sets:
> 
> 
> ...


 
Thanks girl - have you ever tried Caruso rollers?


----------



## gymfreak336 (Feb 2, 2008)

What ever brand you decide to buy, make sure you know what temp. they reach. Some heated rollers can be more damaging than using a flat iron or curling iron because A, you don't know how hot it is and B, you leave them on longer (usually until they cool).


----------



## myco (Feb 2, 2008)

I actually have my Carus/Conair steam rollers in right now.  They are great for my hair. I like that I can straighten my hair with a flat-iron and then not have to use more damaging heat to add curls days later.  Also my hair holds the steam curls better than when I use a curling iron.  

I don't try to sleep in my steam rollers, so the foam doesn't bother me.   Just make sure that your hair is completely dry when you use them and that you don't let the rollers set on the steamer for more than 5-7 seconds.  Once my hair cools completely, I just finger-comb the curls and go.


----------



## ricaross (Feb 2, 2008)

Isis said:


> I haven't used heated rollers, just curling irons (not good!) in the past. I prefer *Caruso rollers* which uses steam instead of heat to quickly set the hair (dry hair) with beautiful curls. Some of the ladies may call this heat but actually no heat is touching the hair, just moisture.


 
Now your making me want some caruso rollers....i just bought a pibb....and i have fhi.....i dont think my bathroom has room for another item....


----------



## tetbelle (Feb 2, 2008)

sunshinebeautiful said:


> I used to use heated rollers and I would come out with a nice, smooth set. I would use them every morning and didn't find them to be damaging my hair.



She took the words right out of my mouth.  They were my secret weapon.  I looked like I had a fresh doobie everytime I used them.


----------



## Allandra (Feb 2, 2008)

Yes, they work fine for my hair.


----------



## JBerotte (Feb 2, 2008)

Hi,

I have been using heat rollers for a few years and they are wonderful. I have the *Conair Instant Heat Jumbo Rollers*:

http://www.amazon.com/Conair-Instant-Jumbo-Sized-Rollers-CHV14IX/dp/B000143SZY/ref=pd_bbs_sr_2?ie=UTF8&s=hpc&qid=1202010067&sr=8-2

The same set is at Target.com for *$23.99.*

http://www.target.com/Conair-Instant-Heat-Jumbo-Rollers/dp/B00005A441/sr=1-1/qid=1202009877/ref=sr_1_1/602-6032960-1303033?ie=UTF8&index=target&rh=k%3Aconair%20hot%20rollers&page=1

I straightened my hair yesterday with my Chi and then used the hot rollers. My hair turned out quite nicely. I would suggest that you use a heat shield styling spray before you flat iron and / or use the hot rollers. I have one by Dove (Intense Damage Therapy) and another by Chi (Thermal Protection Spray) .

Dove Heat Shield Styling Spray:

http://www.drugstore.com/products/prod.asp?pid=173549&catid=9589&aid=336060&aparam=dove_advanced_care_inten&CAID=80f1672c-2f43-4e05-9b03-a8a65c38ec91

Chi Thermal Protection Spray:

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_ss_gw/104-9153735-1419948?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=chi+44+iron+guard


I actually need to get a new set of rollers. They do have a velvet covering and it is starting to peel off on a few of them but overall they are still working great!.


----------



## taytay86 (Feb 3, 2008)

JBerotte said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have been using heat rollers for a few years and they are wonderful. I have the *Conair Instant Heat Jumbo Rollers*:
> 
> ...


 
I'll check out the Dove stuff - thanks for this.

Do all heat protectors work the same? I'm wondering if I should opt for the Nexxus brand?


----------



## taytay86 (Feb 3, 2008)

gymfreak336 said:


> What ever brand you decide to buy, make sure you know what temp. they reach. Some heated rollers can be more damaging than using a flat iron or curling iron because A, you don't know how hot it is and B, you leave them on longer (usually until they cool).


 
What temperature is "safe" for our hair?


----------



## taytay86 (Feb 3, 2008)

Isis said:


> I haven't used heated rollers, just curling irons (not good!) in the past. I prefer Caruso rollers which uses steam instead of heat to quickly set the hair (dry hair) with beautiful curls. Some of the ladies may call this heat but actually no heat is touching the hair, just moisture.


 

Hi Isis - how do the steam rollers work exactly, with the foam and everything?

*I would love it if something showed examples in their foki*


----------



## victorious (Feb 3, 2008)

taytay86 said:


> Hi Isis - how do the steam rollers work exactly, with the foam and everything?
> 
> *I would love it if something showed examples in their foki*


 

Here's a good thread about Caruso Rollers:

*Caruso Rollers 101* http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=138367



I picked up great tips in this thread (end papers, using moisturizer on the ends, shaking excess water off the roller, not steaming covers, etc.).


----------



## taytay86 (Feb 3, 2008)

Thanks!


----------



## Suerte (Feb 3, 2008)

I have the Jilbere Ceramics and I love them!

I usually use a tad of Spray Gel over each damp section, or I do it dry with a dab of a moisturizing cream like None of Your Frizzness from Herbal Essences on the ends.


----------



## FindingMe (Feb 4, 2008)

They make my hair dry.  I had to give mine away.  I don't have Carusos, though.


----------



## Dposh167 (Feb 4, 2008)

i see that most use the steam...i didn't check to see if u ladies are relaxed or natural...so...what will that steam do to relaxed hair? I'm interested in these type of rollers, but i get this feeling that its gonna make my relaxed hair frizzy.


----------



## kuwait (Feb 4, 2008)

I love to use my heated rollers. I always use them on dry hair. they give my hair incredible bounce. But, i don't use that often.


----------



## sweetpineapple (Feb 4, 2008)

I used to use them everyday a while ago when i always wanted a curly look and never had any problems. My hair was thick and healthy, never had any damage. I just let get to a medium temp and left then in till they were cool. I would of course use a heat protectant of some sort if your going to use them tho.


----------



## myco (Feb 5, 2008)

poochie167 said:


> i see that most use the steam...i didn't check to see if u ladies are relaxed or natural...so...what will that steam do to relaxed hair? I'm interested in these type of rollers, but i get this feeling that its gonna make my relaxed hair frizzy.



I have relaxed hair. 

If you hair is damp before you start you will end up with limp hair.  If you let the roller sit on the steamer too long, it will also make your hair damp and probably frizzy. Rubbing a little bit of serum or oil over the hair before rolling helps too. Allow the rollers to cool completely and lock the curl in before removing them.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful (Feb 5, 2008)

taytay86 said:


> Hi Isis - how do the steam rollers work exactly, with the foam and everything?
> 
> *I would love it if something showed examples in their foki*



Do a search. I've seen plenty of beautiful Caruso sets in people's fotkis.


----------



## vslady (Feb 5, 2008)

ricaross said:


> Now your making me want some caruso rollers....i just bought a pibb....and i have fhi.....i dont think my bathroom has room for another item....


 
Join the club , I have all that stuff too and I'm a big fan of the Caruso rollers.  My dry sets come out shiny and smooth.  It's an investment in your hair's health.


----------



## Jetblackhair (Feb 9, 2008)

The ones I used when I was relaxed looked similar to these and there was a protected metal loop for each roller, to keep them in place while in your hair.  The new hot rollers that are made now, use large clips to hold the rollers in place.  I don't like those...too heavy for my hair.

The great thing about these hot rollers is that they heat up right in the bag and they are great for travel.

I did not experience any damage from using them, my damage came from curling irons erplexed.


----------



## FemmeCreole (Feb 9, 2008)

taytay86 said:


> My hair dresser said they leave black hair frizzy...is this true for any of you?
> 
> Do heated rollers work best on wet or dry hair? If you use it on wet/damp hair will it come out smooth?
> 
> ...


I used to use them when my hair was relaxed....I had a set from babyliss. I used it on dry hair and it worked well


----------



## motherx2esq (Feb 9, 2008)

I love my steam rollers.  Caruso baby!​


----------



## Dposh167 (Feb 24, 2008)

is it possible to use the steam rollers on synthetic hair?


----------



## ShaniKeys (Feb 24, 2008)

I used them when my hair was relaxed and they worked for me


----------



## HoneyDew (Feb 24, 2008)

I use Carusos and Hot Curlers.

I have a Remington Caresetter that I use but not often.  I use it when I am rushing or when I know that my hare is not going to cooperate with Carusos.  

My Caruso are used almost everyday!  I use end papers on mine.  I love my Carusos.


----------



## eyunka (Feb 24, 2008)

I started off with the Remington Heated Rollers. At first i started off add Dove moisturizer on the ends on my hair and then rolled my hair.  I did this for about two weeks and then i got lazy and just would roll my hair.  Well that in turn dried my hair and i had a lot of shedding. I tried to get the moisture back in my hair but i couldn't using the Remington rollers.

I am now using the Caruso Rollers for a week now and there is no shedding. I noticed that the foam turned you off...in the beginning when i saw this was like this is not going to work but i have to say they work just as well a sthe Remington rollers plus adding moisture at the same time.

I leave the roller on the steam for about 5-7 seconds and roll my hair. I leave them in my hair for about 30 mins.  I have a picture in fotki with a caurso roller set.


----------



## HoneyDew (Feb 24, 2008)

I think Hot rollers are, well - HOT!  Too hot in most cases.  I don't think it is good to use them often.  I could only use them once in a blue moon only!  and even then I could only leave them in for a few seconds because they are so hot.

Carusos are so much better for my hair if I need to use them often.  But, the hot rollers  - NOPE!  They are backup only.


----------



## la' shebia (Sep 21, 2008)

Too much heat is not good. Try using them sometimes.Roller set most of the time no heat. Work for me no heat. To me if you roller set no heat you hair tame to that style.
To much heat and hair breaks. Try wraping the hair with Evoo and cover the head to get
a great style for the next day without heat. make sure to brush the hair around the head.


----------



## MonPetite (Aug 8, 2009)

I used Carusos when texlaxed and relaxed with no problems. Just moist, bouncy, soft curls! Tasty, in other words, LOL.


----------



## MzRhonda (Aug 8, 2009)

Isis said:


> I haven't used heated rollers, just curling irons (not good!) in the past. I prefer Caruso rollers which uses steam instead of heat to quickly set the hair (dry hair) with beautiful curls. Some of the ladies may call this heat but actually no heat is touching the hair, just moisture.


 
I prefer Caruso as well...beautiful and wonderful curls.

ETA: I am relaxed.


----------



## classychic1908 (Aug 8, 2009)

I would not give up my hot rollers for anything!  I've used them for years with wonderful results and zero damage.  I'm natural by the way and I use hot rollers when my hair is pressed.  I don't have to use them daily either, because the curls really last.  Oh, and they work incredibly fast.  I can put them in and take them out five minutes later.  Boom I'm out the door!

I'm going to read that caruso thread to see how many pressed or flat ironed naturals liked them.


----------



## cookie1 (Aug 8, 2009)

I love my hot rollers.  My curls lay so pretty when I use them.


----------



## SW2011 (Aug 8, 2009)

I just broke out my Caruso rollers tonight. I haven't used them in a while, but I thought I'd play with them a bit. I love them!!! In ten minutes I can get curly hair with no damage.


----------



## longhairlover (Aug 9, 2009)

when I use hot rollers to add more body, I have to flat iron my ends to avoid frizzy ends with the rollers, if I just blow dry my hair and use the hot rollers my ends look awful, I use heat protectant and only flat iron the ends if I want to have more of a fluffy hair style and not so sleek, the flat ironing first just works better for me in combo with the hot rollers, I also let my hot rollers sit for a while to make sure they are hot enough and let them stay on my head until they cool completely.

I think I have the Jilbere hot rollers which sell like hot cakes at Sally's.

*forgot to answer the ? on if they are good, I don't see a problem with them as long as you use some sort of heat protectant and you use the ones with the velvety coating, they don't get that hot to me so it should be a lil' less damaging than flat ironing.


----------



## DivaD04 (Aug 9, 2009)

i have the ones that use steam. the steam is light and curling time is quick. they make beautiful healthy curls.


----------



## Lady Esquire (Aug 9, 2009)

CARUSOs baby!  My Caruso console broke and I went out and purchased a cheapie set at Target by Remington.    They dried my hair out, and the curls dropped every single time, and had me looking like a frizzy mess.  I will definitely replace my Carusos.


----------



## beans4reezy (Aug 9, 2009)

Caruso rollers...I need to put these on my wish list...


----------



## chiconya (Aug 16, 2009)

I use the Vidal Sasson ionic hair steamer only to maintain my flat iron. It works well for me at least I don't have to flat iron every day. My hair doesn't get frizzy it comes out really well.


----------



## Squikee (Nov 21, 2009)

This may be a dumb question but are heated rollers and steam rollers the same thing or are they different?


----------



## MrsHdrLe (Nov 21, 2009)

Good Question^^^^  I have had my Caruso for a week now and love it!  I'm mostly natural and the last pic in my Pinki strips is my Carouso set at the end of a 16 hour day, four days into my wash, and I work out too( daily that particular week)....so....
I'm so addicted to it, I wonder if anyone's had damage from using them too much (2+ times a week)?
I think the Caruso is better b/c it uses steam and the heat source is from hot water, not heated irons


----------



## Bella_Atl (Nov 21, 2009)

Are Carusso curlers the steam curlers? Because they make my hair a frizzy mess.  What am I doing wrong?


----------



## happylife (Nov 21, 2009)

They worked awesome for my hair! They are the golden ticket to fast bouncy shiny curls when you are in a hurry.

They function using heat and there lies the danger.


----------



## happylife (Nov 21, 2009)

They work best imo with straight hair. At least that's when I have seen my best results with them.  
They give me great volume after my hair has fallen flat from product use. 

I heat them up for a while in the morn while I eat bfast , watch news, brush my teeth, etc. I put them in (without even trying to be neat) hop in the shower, take them out, finger comb and all done!
Hth!


----------



## MrsHdrLe (Nov 22, 2009)

Bella_Atl said:


> Are Carusso curlers the steam curlers? Because they make my hair a frizzy mess.  What am I doing wrong?


Do/did you leave the curler on the steamer too long?  It only takes about 5 seconds seriously.  In this case, more isn't better!
BTW: I'm a 4a-b nearly natural (see below)


----------



## MrsHdrLe (Nov 22, 2009)

happylife said:


> They worked awesome for my hair! They are the golden ticket to fast bouncy shiny curls when you are in a hurry.
> 
> *They function using heat and there lies the danger*.



Both?  Heat rollers or steam rollers? and are they the same or not?


----------



## destine2grow (Nov 22, 2009)

After reading the caruso 101 thread. I am definitely going to by those rollers.


----------



## Beaute Noire (Nov 22, 2009)

Love my Caruso's...I have 2 sets just incase one ever dies on me...and I agree with putting a lil bit of serum on the ends before you roll up your hair. Also I usually use them on 5-7 day old flatironed hair and it comes out bouncy and silky. The curls last all day and by the end of the night it loosens up into sexy waves


----------



## Beaute Noire (Nov 23, 2009)

Bella_Atl said:


> Are Carusso curlers the steam curlers? Because they make my hair a frizzy mess.  What am I doing wrong?



^^ you may be leaving the roller on the steamer for too long. *Only leave it on for 6-8 seconds.*
Are you setting on dry hair? *You should*.
Do you shake off the excess moisture before rolling the hair up? *You should.*
Are you using s serum on your ends? *If you need it. Only use a little*
Are you steaming the caps? *Don't.*
**Some people use endpapers to further prevent frizz but I don't.


----------



## Lanea87 (Nov 23, 2009)

I want these........


----------



## locabouthair (Nov 23, 2009)

Beaute Noire said:


> ^^ you may be leaving the roller on the steamer for too long. *Only leave it on for 6-8 seconds.*
> Are you setting on dry hair? *You should*.
> Do you shake off the excess moisture before rolling the hair up? *You should.*
> Are you using s serum on your ends? *If you need it. Only use a little*
> ...



I made the mistake of moisturizing my hair before I put the steam rollers in and I hardly got a curl. Your hair should be dry when you put them in.


----------



## happylife (Nov 23, 2009)

angiet1985 said:


> Both?  Heat rollers or steam rollers? and are they the same or not?



I have only used heated rollers. Those are the ones I am reffering to.

Never tried the steam rollers so I do not know anything about them. 

I would love to know more about them though. Usually I don't try anything with steam because if it involves h20 based hydration then I am afraid it will turn my hair from straight to curly.


----------



## JJamiah (Nov 28, 2009)

I had the caruso curls but took them back because my hair was also a frizzy mess after attempting 2 times, I might get it again but I am nervous!


----------



## ceebee3 (Nov 28, 2009)

I love the Caruso's, they're the only ones I've tried.   They always leave my hair shiny and soft.  I need to use them more often.


----------

